# Interesting-Pen that makes drawings that conduct electricity



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Found this video over at you tube.......applications would be endless!

-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well... yes and no.  These have been around in various forms for years. A similar technology has been available to repair rear window defroster traces for many years. The circuits have fairly high resistance, so their use is limited to low current stuff like LED's or those very small motors you see.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well... yes and no.  These have been around in various forms for years. A similar technology has been available to repair rear window defroster traces for many years. The circuits have fairly high resistance, so their use is limited to low current stuff like LED's or those very small motors you see.


Never ran across this tech before but I am sure there is a lot more I have not run across....lol

Just figured these would be a great method for lighting up multiple buildings using leds and the proper power supply.

-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think once you tried it, you'd go back to wire in a heartbeat! 

This is a technology that I encourage others to try, that will satisfy my curiosity and I won't have to invest in it myself.


----------

